# Blank DVD's Not Recognized



## Dayton (Sep 14, 2007)

I'm having difficulty burning data onto DVD's.

I have a Dell Dimension 8300 Series PC with a Pentium 4 Processor that I purchased in 2003. The unit was configured with MS Windows XP Prof operating system, a Samsung DVD-ROM SD-616T internal drive and an HL-DT-ST CD-RW GCE-8481B internal drive. Subsequently, I purchased a Memorex DVD+-RAM 510L v1 USB external drive.

Both DVD drives can read and play previously-recorded DVD's that I have acquired thru a number of sources, but for whatever reason, I cannot get a blank DVD to be recognized by either drive. I've tried using new Memorex DVD+R DL, Memorex DVD+RW and a Verbatim DVD+R discs, unsuccessfully. After loading a new disc in the internal DVD drive, waiting for the 'little green light' to stop blinking and then 'clicking' "Open" from the 'My Computer' screen, I get a dialog box reading "Please insert a disk in Drive D:" After loading a new disc in the external DVD drive, the 'little green light' continues to 'blink' incessantly, and when I 'click' "Open" from the 'My Computer' screen, I get a "Not Responding" status on "My Computer", the icon changes from DVD-RAM Drive (F to CD Drive (F, and I get a 'blank' "Insert Disk" dialog box.

However, when I open "Device Manager" from the "System Properties", it shows that "This device is operating properly" for both drives.


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

OK.

Samsung DVD-ROM SD-616T - "ROM" indicates this is a DVD ROM driver...ie: read only. It cannot burn.

HL-DT-ST CD-RW GCE-8481B - Is a CD/CD-RW drive. It does not support DVD media ( http://support.dell.com/support/systemsinfo/document.aspx?~file=/storage/p45503/en/regs.htm )

So the only drive you can use to burn DVD's, is the new external drive. And the "error" you are getting (ie: and I get a 'blank' "Insert Disk" dialog box. ), would seem to indicate that it's working. If you insert a blank disk, you will get a "blank disk error message".


----------



## Dayton (Sep 14, 2007)

Thanks, much, for the explanation. I'm afraid that I demonstrated clearly that I'm not very computer-literate. Yesterday, I used DirectCD Format Utility to format a blank disc and then was able to record photos on a DVD-R using the external drive. 

Thanks, again, for your help.


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

DVD-R and DVD+R media does NOT need to be formatted.

Only RW media needs formatting.

You're welcome.


----------



## patihk19 (Mar 6, 2011)

I have an ASUS M2nPV-MX board. This board had 4 SATA ports onboard. I bought a PCI Expres SATA controller as I needed more SATA ports. The Controller is this one: 
http://cgi.ebay.com/4-Port-SATA-SERIAL-ATA-IDE-PCI-CONTROLLER-RAID-I-O-CARD-/350444316016?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item51981be570

When I plug my DVD optical drive on the onboard SATA it plays DVD and I am able to burn also. When I plug the DVD optical drive on to the PCI Express card, I am able to play DVD s but not able to burn.

My system has two DVD drives and the same result with both of them when , when I plug into PCI express card - cant burn , when I plu into onboard SATA - able to burn.


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

patihk19 said:


> I have an ASUS M2nPV-MX board. This board had 4 SATA ports onboard. I bought a PCI Expres SATA controller as I needed more SATA ports. The Controller is this one:
> http://cgi.ebay.com/4-Port-SATA-SERIAL-ATA-IDE-PCI-CONTROLLER-RAID-I-O-CARD-/350444316016?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item51981be570
> 
> When I plug my DVD optical drive on the onboard SATA it plays DVD and I am able to burn also. When I plug the DVD optical drive on to the PCI Express card, I am able to play DVD s but not able to burn.
> ...


You should start a new topic.

You will likely need to reinstall the burning software after moving the drive(s).


----------

